# Can't stand by JVG much longer



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Already a big thread in the NBA forum, but after watching the game the Rockets played tonight it's clear that this set of players is going to go nowhere with Jeff Van Gundy. They are scared to run a fast break, the superstars aren't utilized properly, there are never any easy buckets on offense and the list goes on.

He's a great coach, but as many have realized his limited posessions game does not bode well with this team. Yao Ming got off to a quick start but Gumby failed to capitalize on that once again in the 2nd half. The only times the Rockets looked promising was when Bobby Sura was running the break and dishing the ball to Yao for a quick shot. That play alone got me excited, but next time down Tracy had to slow it down. The passing was terrible today as always, TO after TO... frustrating.

Carroll Dawson has assembled a pretty good team. They just don't know how to play with each other. How can you NOT blame the coach if this team isn't above .500 by the end of December. Problem is I really don't think we can expect much more out of JVG's half court philosophy, which isn't good for the long term. Yao Ming can run, Tracy McGrady can run, Bob Sura can run and Jim Jackson can run. Howard and Mo Taylor are solid open court players. When we don't have to rely on a shaky defense to keep opponents under 80 ppg we are a much better team.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I noticed sometime in about the 3rd quarter, McGrady was heating up and was hitting a couple of jumpers in a row, and then all of the sudden he didnt even have the ball in his hands anymore. I mean, I think from now on, it's time to unleash McGrady late in the game, the guy is a proven scorer, he just needs the green light to go out there and take over, but he just keeps following Gumby's crappy system which isnt helping. The Rockets got McGrady for a reason, not to let him stand around and pass the ball to everyone every single time down the court

I was very dissapointed that we didnt see much of Deke in this game and we didnt see any of Juwan...what was up with that? And did anyone else notice that Mo Taylor had 0 Rebounds? 0!!! :upset: 

I really hate JVG


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Now that I think about it, I'm actually kind of glad we keep losing, because we already know that this team this year isnt going to win the championship, this team is built for the future, and plus, McGrady and Yao will probably be together on this team for the next 5 years or so. But here are the main reasons I'm glad we are losing, because any of the following could happen...

A: Coaching Change

B: Instant TRADES (Any trades would be good right about now)

C: Get a High Draft Pick in next years draft and hopefully hit the jackpot

Then sign some key free agents in the off-season and BOOM, we have ourselves a title contender folks


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I'll give the guy one more game. That is, if he doesn't "step down".


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This is the first time the Rockets have had a legitimate chance of being a title contender since Pippen-Barkley-Dream. Frankly I don't know how to handle these losses with a patient attitude. After all these expectations and big hopes it's going to be real hard for CD to actually fire JVG. The fans are furious, in a football crazy state people are actually talking more about the Rockets than the Texans because they are playing so bad. The fans are close to chanting "Fire Gundy" at the next home games... alot of pressure on Dawson as well. It's not easy to fire established coaches like JVG.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

It is time


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Maybe instead of blaming the coach, blame Yao and T-Mac for not playing as well as they can and blame everybody else (not Jackson he's doing well) for just plain sucking.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Maybe instead of blaming the coach, blame Yao and T-Mac for not playing as well as they can and blame everybody else (not Jackson he's doing well) for just plain sucking.


Just admit, you haven't seen more than one Rocket game this season.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Maybe instead of blaming the coach, blame Yao and T-Mac for not playing as well as they can and blame everybody else (not Jackson he's doing well) for just plain sucking.


umm the way van gundy sets this offense up, t-mac cant get more than 12 shots. He is doubled to death because of all these silly and useless high pick and rolls.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> Just admit, you haven't seen more than one Rocket game this season.


I've only watched a few games but tell me, honestly, have T-Mac and Yao played up to their standards (even within the restraints of Van Gundy's system). Also, has anybody else outside of Jackson played well at all? No, I didn't think so. If you've read my other posts on this topic I said that Van Gundy needs to adjust, but I don't think he should be fired.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> I've only watched a few games but tell me, honestly, have T-Mac and Yao played up to their standards (even within the restraints of Van Gundy's system). Also, has anybody else outside of Jackson played well at all? No, I didn't think so. If you've read my other posts on this topic I said that Van Gundy needs to adjust, but I don't think he should be fired.


well if he adjusts i would love to have him on, but too bad this guy is a stubborn SOB who doesnt want too. thats why he should be fired.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> I've only watched a few games but tell me, honestly, have T-Mac and Yao played up to their standards (even within the restraints of Van Gundy's system). Also, has anybody else outside of Jackson played well at all? No, I didn't think so. If you've read my other posts on this topic I said that Van Gundy needs to adjust, but I don't think he should be fired.


This is probably the most frustrating stretch of Yao's career. I still think he is capable of ending the season with numbers of 22 and 10 if he can get some post help. He is constantly battered in the paint because no one else is willing to step up on the boards... our starting PF has 0 boards in 30 minutes not only due to his inability to rebound the ball but because Gumby stresses everyone getting back on defense rather then attacking the offensive boards. 

I know I am biased when I say this, but his under utilization of Yao is a crime. Forget about any movement from other players when Yao actually gets the ball in the post, he is forced to isolate and work hard for each and everyone one of his points. Once he is doubled the guards waste shot clock time by setting useless picks at the top of the key and forgetting about getting the ball back to Yao. This team can't rotate the ball around the perimeter when Yao passes to the weakside and the TO's kill us every game.

This team shouldn't have to see the ball touch the floor. Movement and sharp passing also cause the post to open up and allow Yao better positioning. He shouldn't have to work from 15 ft out by putting the ball on the floor. Like most true centers he has no ball handling skills and plays need to be set up for him. I won't question his ability, even without being a fierce monster near the basket this guy should put up 20 ppg with ease.

I would like to see McGrady attack the basket more, settling for jumpers because no one else can take a shot on a horrible offensive posession is not what a max contract player should be doing.

This team is scared to run the fast break, no lie. 

I like this team, and think they are a top 5 team in the West with their current roster. We need more posessions. We need fast break points. We need our guards to help with the rebounding more often. When you lose like this everything is magnified, but when all is said and done I don't see the Rockets being a contender with Van Gundy. He can turn things around this year and make them a mediocre team in the West, but why bother if you know he doesn't know how to use this team's strengths.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Fire Jeff Van Gundy ??*



> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> This is the first time the Rockets have had a legitimate chance of being a title contender since Pippen-Barkley-Dream. Frankly I don't know how to handle these losses with a patient attitude. After all these expectations and big hopes it's going to be real hard for CD to actually fire JVG. The fans are furious, in a football crazy state people are actually talking more about the Rockets than the Texans because they are playing so bad. The fans are close to chanting "Fire Gundy" at the next home games... alot of pressure on Dawson as well. It's not easy to fire established coaches like JVG.


You should've never hired him! And what makes him an "established coach", just b/c he had the tuteledge of Pat Riley, just b/c he coached in NY? His coaching style SUCKS! The man is passionate about the game, I'll give him that, but all the teams I've seen him coach have been the same. They typically stress defense but for some unknown reason his teams lack excitement and are boring as hell to watch. His system pretty much hand-cuffed Steve Francis last yr and it's doing the same thing with Yao and McGrady. Stevie Franchise is back to his old form again, blowin it up in the Big O.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Don't worry guys, my brotha Ray Ray Felton will be here to help next year.


----------

